
Numba vs Cython - craigkerstiens
http://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2012/08/24/numba-vs-cython/
======
shared4you
You probably should add a "2012" tag in the title. Numba has progressed quite
a lot in the past 8 months.

------
skierscott
Has anyone seen a Matlab vs {Numba, Cython} comparison anywhere?

